# Grits question?



## giggler (Apr 19, 2008)

The other day I had Grits at a small diner in Kansas City. 

They were Great! Very light and fluffy, and tasted more like corn.

It was like each little grain was round and fluffy almost like Tapioca or such.

I was going to ask if there is some different way of cooking.. then I found this by "Uncle Bob"..

_"Hominy Grits are a gift to us from the American Indians. Hominy is dried white or yellow corn (maize) kernels from which the hull and germ have been removed. This can be done mechanically or chemically by soaking in lye water. Today mechanical removal is the method of choice. When the hominy is ground it is called hominy grits.
99% of what you see in modern grocery stores is Hominy Grits. Quaker “Quick” grits say ready in 5 minutes. 20 to 30 minutes is better!

Stone ground grits (my favorite and simply stated) are made from grinding whole corn kernels which is sifted extracting meal etc. The tiny particles that are two large to go into the meal are grits. These grits contain the “germ” of the corn. Which in IMHO give them a better (corn) flavor and are more nutritious. They are generally simmered with milk and/or water until very creamy, smooth and thick. In my part of the world they are primary served with a plethora of breakfast foods. Served with butter, red-eye gravy etc. Grits can be chilled, cut into squares and fried in butter. Sometimes cheese is added. Shrimp and grits is a fantastic and delicious dish from the Carolinas. Yum! Stone ground may be hard to find outside of the south but can be ordered over the Internet.

_ _Instant grits are pre-cooked and dried for packaging. They cook very quickly and are not fit for human consumption. Trust me Ok?"
_
Is there some Brand Name for "stone ground grits"? I think I could get the same brands here in TX. as they have in the lovely state of Mississippi..

Is there some special way of cooking them?

I never really liked Grits as a child. Always kind of thick and dense.

Now I'm thinking I just never had good Grits, and with all the recipes I see for them ( Shrimp, Cheese and Jalapeno). I would like to try them again if I could make them like I had at that diner!

Thanks, Eric, Austin Tx.


----------



## kitchenelf (Apr 19, 2008)

Any stone ground grits will do.  My favorite is Shrimp and Grits!    I even make extra sauce for the next day to have for breakfast! 

Just follow the directions on your bag or box.  When I make shrimp and grits I cook the andouille sausage in water.  I then use that flavored water to make the grits.  I'll see if I have typed out my shrimp and grits recipe and sent it to you in a private message - OR, if I can find the link I'll post that here, along with my changes I have made to it.

For a simple breakfast dish simply add some garlic powder (salt and pepper, of course) to them while cooking.  When done simply stir in some cheddar cheese, or Monterey cheese, or if you want spicy, Monterey Jack cheese.  Then when in the dish just top with a pat of butter.  I like to top my bowl of grits with a poached egg but sunnyside up will do.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Apr 19, 2008)

Recently we switched from quick oats and whole oats to steel cut oats, and will never go back. We got them at Whole Foods in the bulk bins.
Can I get stone ground grits this way? Or are they only in packaging? DW got a can of grits from Aldi just to try them a couple of months ago, the can is still sitting there! Yuck!! I had them at a Waffle House while in Atlanta and didn't like them either, but maybe if I try stone ground I will. It is just reading Elfies recipes got me intrigued, and the poached or sunnyside up egg on top is calling me, LOL.


----------



## kitchenelf (Apr 19, 2008)

The problem with most grits Mav is they aren't seasoned near enough.  It takes lots of salt, butter, and pepper.  Garlic doesn't hurt either...garlic powder works just fine too!  Most places just cook their grits in unsalted, unseasoned water blech is right!


----------



## Loprraine (Apr 19, 2008)

KE, you need to come to Virginia.  Shrimp and Grits is one of the house specialities!  

I don't know what the company name of the stone ground grits is, as he buys them in 50 lb bas.  For breakfast, he makes them with milk, butter and cream.  Sure beats the first ones I ever had in a fast food joint for breakfast travelling in SC.  I think they come from Georgia.


----------



## kitchenelf (Apr 19, 2008)

I'll travel the world for good shrimp and grits!  It's amazing sometimes how these are interpreted in restaurants!


----------



## Uncle Bob (Apr 19, 2008)

Hi Eric...Welcome to DC! Glad to have you aboard!!

The grits you enjoyed in KC were more than likely a "Quick" Hominy product...not to be confused with "Instant" which IMO should be avoided at all cost!!

There are many millers creating "Stone Ground" grits....I know you want to help The Great State of Texas' economy.... so give these guys a try....

South Texas Milling - Welcome

I've never used them, but I am sure they will be fine...You may also find them locally....

As for a "special" way to cook them...Slowly, barely simmer, and with patience. Plan on 30 minutes minimum...longer to make them really creamy.

I generally start with 1/2 cup dry grits...2 Cups water, and a little salt...
Start with the water boiling...stir in the grits...cover, and reduce heat to minimum....Cook them until they reach the consistenty you like...It's ok if you want/need to add a little water/milk/cream towards the end of cooking...

After a few times you will learn what you like....So

Have Fun & Enjoy!


----------



## auntdot (Apr 19, 2008)

With due apologies to Uncle Bob:

OK, grew up in Brooklyn.  Yep a darn yankee.  And for many years had never heard of grits.

Our school had arranged for us to take gym at the local Y.  To get there you had to walk through the meat packing area. 

My trek took me by a greasy spoon that advertised eggs, bacon, toast, and grits for a ridiculously low price.

Grits?

Wish I could say I went in and ordered the breakfast, but no, I did not.

It was not until we moved south that I actually tried them.

And with all apologies to the many grit loving people of the world, and I adore southern cooking, I just cannot figure out the fascination with the stuff.

Would love to enjoy them.  So many folks we know just love the things.

But try as I might I just do not understand the grit.

With apologies to the grit loving folks of the world I remain a transplanted yankee, Auntdot.

God bless.


----------



## jet (Apr 20, 2008)

I am also a Yank (just N of the Mason-Dixon line).  I for one, take my grits plain.  I must also disagree on the subject of instant grits.  I will usually make a cup when staying at a hotel that has them on their continental breakfast.


----------



## Katie H (Apr 20, 2008)

Okay when it comes to grits is grits "is" or "are?"  Never mind.

We  like grits in our house  and have both regular and instant grits.  However, by  far,  regular are the best.   But when ya'll have to  have your  grits, instant will  fill the hole.


----------



## kitchenelf (Apr 20, 2008)

Katie E said:


> instant will  fill the hole.



The "pie hole" I presume!


----------



## Maverick2272 (Apr 20, 2008)

Um...er..... Nevermind!

I am about a hairs breath away from heading to the kitchen for a midnight 'snack' of instant grits.....


----------



## kitchenelf (Apr 20, 2008)

You've never heard the term - you better shut your pie hole if you know what's good for you?


----------



## Maverick2272 (Apr 20, 2008)

I have heard of the term, its having to presume that got me, LOL.

They weren't instant grits but quick grits. I put salt, pepper, and garlic in the water then added the grits. I slowed down their cook time and let it simmer longer stirring frequently. After serving in a bowl I added butter to mine and butter and half and half to DW's, then topped with an egg on each sunnyside up.
They were not light and fluffy but hey I wasn't expecting a miracle with quick grits LOL. I don't think the garlic agreed with us, and DW didn't like the half and half, also need to cut back on the salt I think. So maybe next time just pepper and butter.
But, not bad and the egg on top was a good touch.


----------



## kitchenelf (Apr 20, 2008)

Lunch today:  Stone ground yellow grits, poached eggs, Canadian bacon


----------



## Loprraine (Apr 20, 2008)

You folks are making me hungry!  Didn't bring any back, so unless I can find them from Bob's Red Mill, it'll 8 more weeks to really great grits!   KE, grits with bacon and egg!!!  Doesn't get much better, does it?


----------



## kitchenelf (Apr 20, 2008)

Red-eye gravy would be the only thing that could make this better!


----------



## Maverick2272 (Apr 20, 2008)

I am afraid unless 'someone' who really knows how to make truly great grits do so for me, I will just stick to my steel cut oats with eggs over easy and sausage.
Now THAT is making me hungry!


----------

